# Long Component Video or HDMI run?



## fst96se (Mar 20, 2007)

My question here is twofold really. 

I have a dedicated theater room upstairs in my house. I am thinking about getting the DishVip622, and putting it in the theater. I plan to run HDMI to my receiver. The DVR outputs over component simultaneously, and I am thinking about using that same DVR to run my Pioneer Plasma in my family room downtairs. 

In order to so, I need to make about a 100ft component video cable run. It will have to be 5 conductor component video, so that I have sound on the TV too. Are there any inherint problems running component that far? I think I will be using a monoprice cable.

Second, I have contemplated buying a monoprice HDMI splitter, and splitting the HDMI signal from the DISH and sending that over a 100 ft monoprice cable. They have a splitter which supposedly splits and sends both audio and video. Do I degrade the signal by doing so, especially if I go for a 100ft HDMI run? I actually pondered this also for sending Blu-Ray to my familyroom tv from my PS3 in the theater.

What would you all suggest?

Thanks all!


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

fst96se said:


> ...
> 
> Second, I have contemplated buying a monoprice HDMI splitter, and splitting the HDMI signal from the DISH and sending that over a 100 ft monoprice cable. They have a splitter which supposedly splits and sends both audio and video. Do I degrade the signal by doing so, especially if I go for a 100ft HDMI run? I actually pondered this also for sending Blu-Ray to my familyroom tv from my PS3 in the theater.
> 
> ...


I have HDMI going to two rooms using an HDMI splitter and two HDMI switches. All is working fine for about a year now although my runs are very short (10 ft. or less). My bedroom happens to be on the other side of the same wall that my main TV is in.


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

I thought the 622 COULD NOT send the single out both hdmi and component. I thought it was one or the other and you had to use either s-video/composite?

As for the hdmi cable, the hdmi.org website says that the maximum cable run for hdmi is roughly 50 ft. If monoprice allows you to return the cable, it would be worth a try and see if your signal can make it all the way down that 100ft cable.


----------



## twindaddy (Feb 5, 2007)

rice0209 said:


> I thought the 622 COULD NOT send the single out both hdmi and component.


The 622 can indeed output through HDMI and component simultaneously. I did this when I first got my HDMI cable because I was comparing the quality between the two outputs (turns out they are pretty darn similar).


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

twindaddy said:


> The 622 can indeed output through HDMI and component simultaneously. ...


Not only HDMI and component but every output can be used simultaneously.


----------



## Sharpinv (Mar 14, 2006)

I had basically the same application and went with a 100 foot component cable from monoprice over a long HDMI cable primarily because of cost. It works great at 100 feet. In fact, I even added a component splitter (again monoprice) to the 622 component output so that I could also send a component signal to the TV close to the receiver (6 foot cable) - still works at 100 feet just fine even with a split component signal.

One hint - if you split the component signal, you have to have it actually hooked up on both output ends or the signal is scrambled - something to do with balanced load at the output end. So don't throw in a splitter until you actually have another TV, etc. to plug components into.

But the 100 foot component cable/signal picture is as good as my six foot.

Hope that helps...



fst96se said:


> My question here is twofold really.
> 
> I have a dedicated theater room upstairs in my house. I am thinking about getting the DishVip622, and putting it in the theater. I plan to run HDMI to my receiver. The DVR outputs over component simultaneously, and I am thinking about using that same DVR to run my Pioneer Plasma in my family room downtairs.
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTRV (Jan 13, 2004)

Sharpinv said:


> I had basically the same application and went with a 100 foot component cable from monoprice over a long HDMI cable primarily because of cost. It works great at 100 feet. In fact, I even added a component splitter (again monoprice) to the 622 component output so that I could also send a component signal to the TV close to the receiver (6 foot cable) - still works at 100 feet just fine even with a split component signal.
> 
> One hint - if you split the component signal, you have to have it actually hooked up on both output ends or the signal is scrambled - something to do with balanced load at the output end. So don't throw in a splitter until you actually have another TV, etc. to plug components into.
> 
> ...


I have a 35 foot long component cable and a 6 foot component cable. Right now the 6 ft cable is running from my 622 receiver to my TV in the living room. Which exact splitter did you buy from monoprice, and how would I hook it up? I had HDMI from 622 in living room and 35 ft component going to bedroom. But after L4.01 download, I have no HDMI port that works.
Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## Sharpinv (Mar 14, 2006)

MISTRV said:


> I have a 35 foot long component cable and a 6 foot component cable. Right now the 6 ft cable is running from my 622 receiver to my TV in the living room. Which exact splitter did you buy from monoprice, and how would I hook it up? I had HDMI from 622 in living room and 35 ft component going to bedroom. But after L4.01 download, I have no HDMI port that works.
> Thanks for any help with this.


Here is the 100 foot cable:

2672 100FT 5-RCA Component Video/Audio [20AWG] Coax Cable (5xRG-59/U)
1 $39.11 $39.11

Here is the component splitter - it just plugs into the component output of the 622 and away you go - monoprice has a picture of it if you use the model number to search their website:

2848 3-RCA RGB RG-59/u Component Video Splitter
1 $6.21 $6.21


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

rice0209 said:


> As for the hdmi cable, the hdmi.org website says that the maximum cable run for hdmi is roughly 50 ft. If monoprice allows you to return the cable, it would be worth a try and see if your signal can make it all the way down that 100ft cable.


That can be pushing it. The problem is the HDMI spec intentionally doesn't specify a maximum cable length. The rationale is that improving technology will allow longer runs, or some such waffle. Some manufacturers say no more than 10 feet, some say more. _Nobody_ says 100 feet.

It mostly depends upon the characteristics of the HDMI transceivers in the equipment on each end. So, the only real way to tell how far you can go is to try it. If it doesn't work, you can always use an HDMI repeater.


----------



## fst96se (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent guys, I think I will order up the 100ft component video cable, 5 conductor from Monoprice. I will pull the cable and make sure I get it there first, before actually ordering up an install from Dish. Wish me luck!


----------



## digitald (Apr 3, 2007)

fst96se said:


> Excellent guys, I think I will order up the 100ft component video cable, 5 conductor from Monoprice. I will pull the cable and make sure I get it there first, before actually ordering up an install from Dish. Wish me luck!


You can also get RG59 mini cable would make for an easier run. I also ran into a device that uses Cat5 cable to run the hdmi audio & video looked like a simple solution for a long run.

DD


----------



## raynist (May 20, 2004)

I ran a 50ft HDMI cable to my bedroom and I have the component hooked to my family room TV.

What are you doing about using the remote? As far as I know, TV1 is only for an IR remote. How are you controlling the channels? 

Thanks
Ray Nist


----------



## fst96se (Mar 20, 2007)

raynist said:


> I ran a 50ft HDMI cable to my bedroom and I have the component hooked to my family room TV.
> 
> What are you doing about using the remote? As far as I know, TV1 is only for an IR remote. How are you controlling the channels?
> 
> ...


I asked this question in another thread, aparently you can assign th remote using the remote key or something like that, but it can be done.


----------



## MISTRV (Jan 13, 2004)

Sharpinv said:


> Here is the 100 foot cable:
> 
> 2672 100FT 5-RCA Component Video/Audio [20AWG] Coax Cable (5xRG-59/U)
> 1 $39.11 $39.11
> ...


I already had a 35ft component cable, but it is an RG6/u version. It worked great when connected directly from the 622 to the TV in my bedroom. I bougtht a 3-RCA RGB RG6/u Component Video Splitter to mactch, but I am getting a slight color banding on the TV in the bedroom while the 6ft run to the TV in the living room is great. Do I need to swap out the RG6/u for the RG-59/u? The color banding only happens on HD video and its not completely unwatchable, just annoying.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

RG6 vs RG59 isn't the critical factor; much more important is the quality of the coax itself.

Just saying RG6 on the cable doesn't mean it meets any particular standard, other than dimensional. Unfortunately, there isn't any easy way to tell what you're getting, unless you want to look at the actual specs from the manufacturer, which is usually impossible with coax you get retail. RG59 is a smaller diameter cable, and frequently (but not always) has more capacitance per foot, which is NOT what you want for a long run.

It sounds like what you're describing is phase delay between the separate cables. If so, that is an indication of loose manufacturing tolerances. Additionally, even though it generally works, expecting the 622 to drive 100 feet of coax at tens of megahertz for HD really isn't fair; it almost certainly wasn't designed to do that. Even when it works, you're probably losing some hi-freq detail in the signal.

So, you might want to consider one of the commercially-available extenders, such as from Gefen if you really want to get a full-quality signal out the other end.

If you really want to drop some bucks, you can get Gefen's 100 foot HDMI-fiber-HDMI cable/converter package, it's only about $700.


----------



## MISTRV (Jan 13, 2004)

wje said:


> RG6 vs RG59 isn't the critical factor; much more important is the quality of the coax itself.
> 
> Just saying RG6 on the cable doesn't mean it meets any particular standard, other than dimensional. Unfortunately, there isn't any easy way to tell what you're getting, unless you want to look at the actual specs from the manufacturer, which is usually impossible with coax you get retail. RG59 is a smaller diameter cable, and frequently (but not always) has more capacitance per foot, which is NOT what you want for a long run.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation, but a little pricey for me. How would an Inday HDDA-2 Component Video Distribution Amplifier ($59) or a 1:2 Shinybow Component Video Distribution Splitter $165)? I'm trying to split my component cable from the 622 to one TV 35ft away and the other TV about 4ft away.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Just be sure whichever one you get is rated for HD; the video bandwidth is significantly higher for an HD signal. Pre-HD days, you could get away with longer cable runs without amplification, and the amps available didn't necessarily have the bandwidth to support full HD, because that wasn't a requirement.

Gefen's component extender is $300, which I think is rather pricey, but good. For comparison, its video bandwidth is 120 Mhz., which will easily handle 1080p. The thing I like about the Gefen-style extenders is that you can just use some cat5 or cat6 ethernet cable for your cable run.

You really can get away with just coax over that distance, as long as it's good quality stuff. The cheap coax tends to have poor shield coverage, higher capacitance, and more variation over length, none of which are desirable. Unfortunately, expensive cable doesn't always mean good cable, either, for retail-packaged (ala Monster) stuff. You could always get coax from an electronics distributor, such as digikey.com, jameco.com, or mouser.com. However, you'll find that good cable isn't cheap.

If I were doing it myself, I wouldn't worry about a run using RG6/U that's good enough for a satellite feed for a component run of 20-30 feet. With reasonable coax, the limiting factor is likely to be the output drivers in the 622, not the coax itself. Longer than that, I'd probably use a component extender amp.

I know I'm not being very precise, but all of this is basically guesswork without knowing the characteristics of the 622, the cable itself, etc.

I just looked up the Inday splitter/amp, it's a nice-looking little box for a very reasonable price. Nice bandwidth, although the tech specs are pretty light. It's certainly worth a try at the price I see ($59).


----------



## laqbn (Oct 6, 2006)

I just ran a 50ft component/audio cable to my other HDTV and I noticed that I am getting very low audio volume to my second set from my 622. The level is so low that when i tun it up to normal listening level i get a ton of 60 cycle hum noise. I've checked all cables and everything is working fine. While watching the feed from my 622 at normal listening level and switch to another source the volume jumps up to ear bleeding loud level. Either the 622 analog audio output is extremely low or the length of the cable is deteriorating the audio from the 633. Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

See link below...

http://www.video-storm.com/Videointro/info_distr.htm


----------



## laqbn (Oct 6, 2006)

I have no video issues with the cable length, just audio issues.


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

laqbn said:


> I have no video issues with the cable length, just audio issues.


my apology for not being clear, I was really posting the link based on the original question above about degration of video signals.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

laqbn said:


> I just ran a 50ft component/audio cable to my other HDTV and I noticed that I am getting very low audio volume to my second set from my 622. The level is so low that when i tun it up to normal listening level i get a ton of 60 cycle hum noise. I've checked all cables and everything is working fine. While watching the feed from my 622 at normal listening level and switch to another source the volume jumps up to ear bleeding loud level. Either the 622 analog audio output is extremely low or the length of the cable is deteriorating the audio from the 633. Any ideas how to fix this?


One obvious possibility is that the audio cable is defective. If you have an ohmmeter, check the resistance of each connector pin from one end to the other. It should be only a few ohms at most.

Otherwise, you probably have a ground loop. In this case, the power line ground at the 622 or the power line ground at the other end is defective, or grounding somewhere else in the power wiring iis defective. First thing to do is get a line tester at the hardware store. It will tell you if you have ground, if hot and neutral are reversed, etc. It doesn't cost much, and it just plugs into the outlet.

If that says OK, each individual outlet is OK. The outlets could still be grounded to different ground points (which is not how it should be). If you have an AC voltmeter, you can run a wire FROM THE GROUND PIN at one outlet, and measure the voltage difference to the ground pin at the other outlet. The difference should ideally be 0, but even a properly grounded system could show a few volts. If there is a big difference (more than just a few volts), you've got a wiring problem somewhere. Be careful, because if you have a defective ground, it's possible there could be enough voltage differential to give you a zap.

Post back if these tests don't show any problem.


----------



## laqbn (Oct 6, 2006)

wje said:


> One obvious possibility is that the audio cable is defective. If you have an ohmmeter, check the resistance of each connector pin from one end to the other. It should be only a few ohms at most.
> 
> Otherwise, you probably have a ground loop. In this case, the power line ground at the 622 or the power line ground at the other end is defective, or grounding somewhere else in the power wiring iis defective. First thing to do is get a line tester at the hardware store. It will tell you if you have ground, if hot and neutral are reversed, etc. It doesn't cost much, and it just plugs into the outlet.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will do that


----------



## DishTim (Feb 6, 2006)

If you are looking for the best and easiest to use cables.
www.impactacoustics.com

RapidRun.

I am feeding two HD TV's off one VIP622.


----------



## Hotwheels (Apr 19, 2007)

I upgraded from a 921 type receiver to the 622. I also have a couple of new tvs in different rooms. In the past I used an rf modulator to distribute tv from the main viewing room to other rooms. 

I can still do that using the output from the 622, but I am wondering if I can get better quality signal if I split the component video using one of the component+audio splitters/amplifiers and then run long component&audio cable to the lcd tvs in other rooms.

Does splitting the component signal and then running cables from the spliiter output offer any better signal than using coax and an rf modulator to distribute the signal? 

The way I am reading some of the posts here, it is not possible to get HD to distant LCD tvs without the something such as one of the genfen extenders? 

Any thoughts would help on how to best distribute the signal from the 622 so I can get the biggest range of programming on all televisions?

Thanks


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Hotwheels said:


> The way I am reading some of the posts here, it is not possible to get HD to distant LCD tvs without the something such as one of the genfen extenders?
> Thanks


Depends upon the distance, and whether you're using HDMI or component. It also depends upon the quality of the cables, especially for component.

For component, there are much cheaper solutions than the Gefen ones; they make nice stuff, but it's pricey. Look at one of the previous posts for some suggestions.

For HDMI, some people have reported successful 30ft+ runs.

At least with HDMI, it will either work, or not. Component is more subtle, and it depends upon how critical you are about the picture quality.

So, if you're talking 20 ft, you don't need anything but cable. If you're talking 100 ft, you most likely need an extender. In between, try it and see. My rule-of-thumb is 20 ft for component, but you can probably easily get away with 30 or more.


----------



## DishTim (Feb 6, 2006)

Hotwheels said:


> I upgraded from a 921 type receiver to the 622. I also have a couple of new tvs in different rooms. In the past I used an rf modulator to distribute tv from the main viewing room to other rooms.
> 
> I can still do that using the output from the 622, but I am wondering if I can get better quality signal if I split the component video using one of the component+audio splitters/amplifiers and then run long component&audio cable to the lcd tvs in other rooms.
> 
> ...


I purchased a splitter from monoprice and a 50 ft rapidrun cable for the distant HD TV. I have absolutely NO loss in picture quality.


----------

